# Bicarbonate of soda



## IBS-D Veteran (Mar 2, 2010)

Having suffered with IBS-D for eight years my symptoms completely disappeared about three months ago. I wasn't trying anything new at the time and I found I could eat pretty much what I wanted and my BMs were completely normal. Last week I went to stay with my family for the Xmas and my IBS-D returned with a vengeance - it was so embarrassing spending most of the holiday in the bathroom. When I came back home it disappeared yet again and I was puzzled and relieved once more. The only thing I had done differently when I visited my family was that I stopped rinsing my mouth each morning with a bicarbonate of soda solution (to whiten my teeth) - I don't swallow any but must ingest some simply by rinsing it orally. So I deliberately didn't do it yesterday and had cramps, diarrhea and incomplete evacuation all day - today I did it first thing and even though I still feel tender from yesterday - I have no cramps or diarrhea and have had one solid BM. I hope this helps others - good luck and take care.BHOP.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have posted here ad nauseum about sodium & bicarbonate in the form of potassium bicarbonate.............when there isn't enough potassium, ur intestines r not porous enough to let the liquid out of them & D ensues................too much & u get D, it is very good for anyone suffering from constipation................& bicarbonate is vital for many issues.............sodium helps u to make adrenal hormones & they have alot to do with intestinal health, not to mention what they do for the rest of the body............i have said b 4, that sea salt alone, can help stop D.............there is even info about there about dissolving sea salt & sodium bicarbonate in hot water & sipping it in the am...........it does help in many ways...........the amount is 1/4tsp sea salt & 1/2tsp baking soda............no one has ever followed up on this info & much theirs i've posted here............i don't get it........it seems to me that people want a magic pill or something from the dr to fix what is basically a biological issues............WE DON'T GET IBS OR IBS-D FROM A DEFICIENCY OF PHARMACEUTICAL DRUGS...............that dog just don't hunt, yet, people run to the drs & all they do is prescribe so many things that actually cause other physical issues..............take antidepressants, instead of trying tryptophan or 5HTP.............the former causes much long term problems & have even caused suicide...............yet, so many will not try it to c if it helps.............it boggles my mind................cmt.............save the reprisals, i've heard them all.............after all, if u r not willing to try just about anything, EVEN HEAVEN FORBID NATURAL THINGS, then u get ______..........


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Crstar a lot of us just simply cannot afford to try or buy natural remedies as we have to rely on pharmaceuticals as they are all we can afford or have access too.We get free prescriptions here in the UK if we are on low incomes.The problem with natural supplements is that there are no regulations covering how they are manufactured so results with them can be mixed or possibly dangerous in some cases.


----------



## IBS-D Veteran (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm missing the point here or not but my Bicarbonate of Soda (Baking Powder) cost me 80 cents for 500g tub - which is still 3 quarters full 4 months later. It's edible and is probably the best 80 cents I've ever spent in my life. I spent a small fortune trying every other over the counter and prescription medicine mentioned on this site and on many others - none of which gave me much relief. IBS-D ruined the last 8 years of my work and sex life - I just wish I'd known about it sooner. Good luck to everyone and I hope you find what works for you.BHOP.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've not heard of it helping for diarrhea before, it is a pretty standard old-timey treatment for heart burn. My Dad used it most of his life for heartburn (and other relatives used it a lot for brushing their teeth), and it doesn't seem to be all that risky.The main concern would be it is high in sodium, so you might need to watch out for salt in your diet if you tend to get high blood pressure when you consume more sodium.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I first started supplementing I had a long-running $5000 unpaid Visa bill and was not even making minimum wages trying to sell advertising while dealing with an inability to stay alert after 2 PM and constantly distracted by my bowels working away--will I fart? Will I suddenly soil myself? I couldn't even believe that I was going to blow off $30 a month on a vitamin(!) until it stopped me from nodding off in the car. Adding another $40 to prevent cholesterol blockages from killing me seemed a high price to pay until it began to stop my D and GERD. It was all on spec at the time *and the smartest thing I ever did for my health*. Of course, with the main problems addressed, I was able to work more effectively. So yes, it is difficult; but not impossible.As far as regulations, it is important to do research on the manufacturer and on the scientific basis of their claims. Absorbency issues have been addressed and standards for dissolving in a set amount of time exist. I have to say after supplementing for some 12 years that I wish I had started earlier, it might have allowed me to omit my IBS experience completely.Mark


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

IBS-D Veteran said:


> It's edible and is probably the best 80 cents I've ever spent in my life....IBS-D ruined the last 8 years of my work and sex life - I just wish I'd known about it sooner.


Mouthwash! Well done BHOP! You said you wish you found the answer sooner. Crstar has apparently been lauding its benefits for some time; have you not read his posts?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Going to try this tonight.But do I need bicarbonate soda or baking soda?I plan on mixing a teaspoon full of xxxx soda with water and drinking it.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Just understood that bicarbonate soda and baking soda is the same thing.Gonna buy some sea salt also and try during this week before I start cymbalta (antidepressant).


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow that's amazing. I'm so pleased you have managed to find something that helps. I shall also be having a try the next time everything flares up. Never thought about using that to help whiten my teeth either, so thanks for the tip. I hope things stay better for you.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

crstar, I'd love a magic pill! just for the record. and I do realize there isn't one.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Baking soda and sea salt did not work for me.Tried it for 2 days and no noticed difference at all.Going to try cymbalta now instead.


----------

